#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  IIT JEE Advance Result will be Declared on 11 June 2017  http://jeeadv.ac.in/, https://results.jeeadv.ac.in/

## ajaytopgun

Indian institute of technology of Madras (IITM) announced the result date of_ IIT JEE 2017_. The result will be declared on 11 June (Sunday) 2017. Result will be declared at 10 am on its official website (Jeeadv.ac.in). As you know JEE Advanced exams was conducted by IITM on 21 May of this year.

For you kind information IITM released answers key of IIT JEE on 4 June on its website http://jeeadv.ac.in/, after declaration of result successful applicant will be categorized all India rank will be available on AIR online portal. Massage will be sent on applicant mobile numbers.

*How you can check your result on 11 June :*
You have to visit on Jeeadv.ac.in. 
There will be a result link click on the relevant link.
Enter you Registration number in the box.
Click on submit button.
Then you can see your result and print it.





  Similar Threads: Maharashtra Board SSC Class 10 Result 2017 declared mahresult.nic.in Satavahana University results 2016 declared  http://www.satavahana.ac.in/

----------


## akki343

JEE Exam is one of the toughest exams in India. 

JEE Exam is conducted in two phases: JEE Mains and JEE Advanced.

After clearing JEE Advanced exam 2017, candidates can also appear in JEE Advanced AAT Exam.

JEE Advanced AAT (Architecture Aptitude Test) is conducted for candidates who want to pursue undergraduate architectural courses.

JEE Advanced AAT consists of only one test paper which consists of three sections: Mathematics, Aptitude Test & Drawing Test. Total of 82 objective type questions will be asked which carries 390 marks.

Below is the eligibility criteria to appear in the JEE Advanced AAT Exam:


Qualify in both JEE Mains and JEE advanced.Have opted for appearing in the AAT exam during registration of JEE Advanced.

----------

